# Le pasa algo a la 2006.1?

## ExoDoom

Hará cosa de un año formateé el PC y, como estaba muy vago para reinstalar Gentoo, decidí instalar Ubuntu. Tengo pensado formatear en breve, así que he estado probando distros en mi PC de pruebas. Ni la última Ubuntu ni la Fedora 6 me convencen (¿por qué demonios vendrán tan cargadas?). Bueno, pues que he decidido volver a mis raíces gentoonianas, y así de paso probar el GLI.

Sin embargo, el otro día comentando con un amigo, me dijo que él ya había instalado la 2006.1 y que en su opinión era la peor de todas. Aunque el tipo sabe, preferí buscar algún análisis en Internet para contrastar, y encontré éste, confirmando en parte lo que mi amigo me había contado. ¿Pasa algo con la 2006.1? ¿tiene algún tipo de problema? ¿o debo cambiar de amistades?

Un saludo.

----------

## nandelbosc

No se si tendrá problemas todo el mundo o solo yo, pero hasta 2006.1 habia instalado unos 50 gentoo's sin demasiados problemas hasta ayer.

Cogí un nuevo PC en el trabajo para demostrar-les lo bién que funcionaba... a dia de hoy aún no he podido. Cuando no peta el instalador, el portage me escupe, por ejemplo: errores en la comprobación de MD5 a la hora de instalar algun paquete, kdelibs por ejemplo, si intento:

```

# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/kdelibs-3.5.2.tar.bz2

# ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.2-r6.ebuild digest

# emerge kdelibs
```

Despues de volver a descargar el paquete, no hay problema con la comprobación MD5, ahora me da un error que en teoria tengo que solucionar con "bzip2recover", pero no funciona. Perdonad por no mostrar cosas mas exactas pero como digo, era en el trabajo y desde hace un par de horas que estoy de fin de semana  :Wink: 

UPDATE: referente al analisis del enlace, creo que este chico jodió su gentoo por tener ~x86 en el make.conf, si instalas tu sistema con todos los paquetes inestables/testing, puedes liar-la   :Embarassed:  , pero la ha liado el, no gentoo!   :Wink: 

----------

## 1010101

Tengo instalados ya unos cuantos con el 2006.1, es mas automaticamente las paso a testing y salvo un pequeño error con las tty  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-512628.html en 2 de los equipos donde las instale (que creo que me equivoque con algo yo), no tube ningun tipo de problema. 

saludos

----------

## esculapio

A mi me fallo cuando quise asignar una partición para /usr y otra para /var. Bah, instale al final todo en "/" y despues lo movi en dos minutos.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Pues no habia comentado nada sobre el tema... pensando que pudiera ser un problema particular, pero por lo visto no solo me ha pasado a mi... Con el cambio de portatil quice aprovechar para instalar con el "Instalador" la 2006.1 y no hubo manera, ni entorno grafico ni el de consola "Instalador". 

Me baje el MinimalCD y con la instalacion "tradicional" no he tenido ningun problema.

----------

## pcmaster

la primera imagen .iso de la versión 2006.1 contenía un bug que impedía instalar correctamente sin Internet (o sea, solo con lo que viene en el CD). En poco tiempo sacaron una segunda imagen .iso corregida.

----------

## Stolz

Desconozco revisiones anteriores, pero a la actual 2006.1 con instalación clásica no le pasa nada. Esta semana la he instalado en dos ordenadores sin ningún fallo (salvo que el mirror de la Universidad de Valencia está medio caído).

----------

## zx80

A mi me cascó la 2006.0 por culpa de la dependencia poppler. Suerte q para entoces ya tenia el grueso instalado y pude inicar ya sin CD.

La 2006.1 me ha cascado la instalacion 3 o 4 veces, teniendo q hacerla a mano (ni aun actualizando mediante el script).

Creo q lo mejor es instalar lo mínimo, es decir, no elegir NADA de la lista de programas a instalar, para q al menos puedas iniciar sin CD y a partir de ahí instalarle lo q quieras.

----------

## nandelbosc

 *Quote:*   

> Creo q lo mejor es instalar lo mínimo, es decir, no elegir NADA de la lista de programas a instalar, para q al menos puedas iniciar sin CD y a partir de ahí instalarle lo q quieras.

 

Instalando desde la consola, como toda la vida, también funciona bién. Pero porqué falla tanto el installer? No quiero menospreciar el trabajo de la gente de gentoo (soy gran fan de la distro!) pero... ¿porque es prácticamente la única que no tiene un installer como Diós manda?

----------

## pacho2

 *nandelbosc wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Creo q lo mejor es instalar lo mínimo, es decir, no elegir NADA de la lista de programas a instalar, para q al menos puedas iniciar sin CD y a partir de ahí instalarle lo q quieras. 
> 
> Instalando desde la consola, como toda la vida, también funciona bién. Pero porqué falla tanto el installer? No quiero menospreciar el trabajo de la gente de gentoo (soy gran fan de la distro!) pero... ¿porque es prácticamente la única que no tiene un installer como Diós manda?

 

Ten en cuenta que el instalador aún está en fase experimental  :Neutral: 

Yo con la instalación clásica no tengo problemas

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## 0kupa

 *esculapio wrote:*   

> A mi me fallo cuando quise asignar una partición para /usr y otra para /var. Bah, instale al final todo en "/" y despues lo movi en dos minutos. 

 

Yo tengo estas carpetas separadas en otras particiones y sin problemas:

```
/dev/md0      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/md1      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/md2      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

/dev/md3      /home      ext3      noatime         0 2

/dev/md4      /var      reiserfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/md5      /temp      reiserfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/md6      /usr      reiserfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/md7      /opt      reiserfs   noatime         0 2

/dev/md8      /data      xfs      noatime,user      0 2

/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd   iso9660      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/hdb      /mnt/dvdrw   iso9660      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrw   iso9660      noauto,user      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto,user,rw   0 0

#/dev/hda1      /mnt/backup   reiserfs   noatime         0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/temp   ntfs      auto,ro,uid=1000   0 0

/dev/hda2      /data/temp   xfs      noatime,user      0 2
```

Tengo otros 2 pc's que instalé de cero con la 2006.1 (minimal) y tampoco me dió problemas.

----------

## ZorroPlateado

Pues yo estoy en proceso de pruebas sobre mi AMD Sempron, y el instalador grafico falló despues de varios intentos... 

Al ver ésto y conocer que apareció en las 2 ultimas releases de la distribución opté por volver al método tradicional y ahí estamos.

----------

## zx80

Antes de instalar es bueno ejecutar "/opt/installer/misc/updategtkfe" para actualizar el entorno de instalación ya q como dice pacho2, está aun en continuo desarrollo.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ExoDoom wrote:*   

> Ni la última Ubuntu ni la Fedora 6 me convencen (¿por qué demonios vendrán tan cargadas?). Bueno, pues que he decidido volver a mis raíces gentoonianas, y así de paso probar el GLI.

 

Si deseas una distro más ligera, un gestor de paquetes en C y volar, te sugiero que le eches un vistazo a archlinux. Tiene versiones i686 y x86_64.

A mí, ver gnome instalado en cinco minutos y funcionando mucho más rápido que en gentoo, aún sin prelink; sencillamente me dejó alucinado...

Sé que decir esto en un foro gentoo no es prudente, pero si necesitas productividad de inmediato: arch is the way. Por otra parte llevamos cerca de dos meses con el 2.6.18 como estable y gnome-2.16 desde hace casi un mes (las fechas de actualización me despreocupan).

En fin, si a alguien le molesta que hable de arch en un foro gentoo, la explicación es sencilla: ahora uso el ordenador para realizar mi trabajo, no para compilar toda una distribución y obtener resultados inesperados o no los que cabría esperar y eso me hace feliz.

----------

## Howlett

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> En fin, si a alguien le molesta que hable de arch en un foro gentoo, la explicación es sencilla: ahora uso el ordenador para realizar mi trabajo, no para compilar toda una distribución y obtener resultados inesperados o no los que cabría esperar y eso me hace feliz.

 

La verdad es que no se a que viene ese comentario. El hecho de que haya tantas distros distintas de Linux hace que cada uno elija la que más le conviene/convence, así que si ya no te convence gentoo (con la que estoy muy contento, la verdad) pues tú mismo, pero no intentes atacar a la distro en sí sólo porque a ti ya no te gusta. Me alegro de que estés bien con Arch, pero eso no te da derecho a atacar a gentoo.

----------

## bontakun

no quiero defender a nadie.. pero el comentario de LinuxBlue no me parecio q atacara a gentoo... pero dar tanto detalle acerca d otra distro no me parec prudent tampoco... para eso existen otros foros... es cosa de pedir ayuda a san google

no es de extrañar q algunos se puedan sentir mal por tales comentarios... pues al ser d este tipo  los comentarios se acciona una bomba q siempre produc roces en cualquier foro de linux...

con respecto al tema... hace un tiempo probe el instalador grafico, no recuedo la version, pero me parecio un fiasco... es pesimo y lo unico q con seguridad ocurre es q t dara un error (mi experiencia personal)... gracias a dios existen las versiones de prueba y este instalador esta dentro de esta categoria... con respecto al mismo... creo q el instalador deberia estar pensado para los desarrolladores y no como una alternativa d instalacion para noobs...

al version minima, eso si, es un placer... al menos a mi niun drama... y es la q recomiendo...

por otro lado... para cualquiera q haya instalado gentoo satisfactoriament... sabra q el placer re100 comiensa... puesto q la pricipal gracias de gentoo (a mi parecer) es lo facil q es d mantener... (portage la llea)... mucha documentacion y el foro q tambien la llea... se podrian enumerar muchas cosas mas.. pero no va al caso...

a si q por favor... cuando hagamos comentarios (buenos o malos) no nos centremos en la instalacion, q gentoo es mucho mas q eso...

para terminar hay muchas distros mucho mas rapidas q gentoo a la hora de ejecutar aplicaciones... pero si me pongo a sumar virtudes y restar debilidades en todas las distros... gentoo es la q mas me satisfase... al menos a mi...

saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

Howlett me temo que estás sacando las cosas de contexto. ExoDoom estaba hablando, tal y como indico en la cita, de distribuciones de binarios: Ubuntu y Fedora 6; ese y no otro fue el contexto en el que yo decidí hablar de archlinux y debí ser más consciente de que anduve por una cuerda floja al resaltar ciertas ventajas de esta distribución comparada con gentoo.

Yo pasé por esa etapa en la que uno, a pesar de estar aprendiendo mucho con gentoo, al final se da cuenta de que "únicamente" está aprendiendo a hacer las cosas "a la gentoo". Lo vi como una tremenda limitación y decidí serle infiel nuevamente... Hace como un año y medio, perdí uno de mis discos duros y, de repente, me di cuenta de que únicamente tenía gentoo instalada. Ruego que se entienda "infiel" bajo este punto de vista únicamente.

Ahora uso arch y gentoo en mi desktop; y en mi anterior laptop (donde curiosamente únicamente tenía gentoo) acabé instalando RHEL debido a una larga serie de circunstancias que no vienen al caso nuevamente. He adquirido un nuevo laptop y, por primera vez en muchos años, no le he quitado el windows que traía preinstalado y, usando ntfsresize, me he permitido instalarle una distribución por la que había pagado: RHEL.

Estas infidelidades me han enriquecido en casi todos los casos, empiezo a ser capaz de no ver todo sólo a la gentoo y eso me hace apreciar todo aquello que llegó un momento en que reconozco que detesté, no por tratarse de "la" distribución, sino, he de admitirlo, de mí mismo... Por haberme enclaustrado o encerrado en un monasterio de clausura que resultó llamarse gentoo.

No creo que ayude mucho a que cambies tu punto de vista con respecto a lo que he dicho, pero, por ejemplo, en arch, no encuentro la misma flexibilidad de gentoo en los initscripts y en la vuelta a los rc.d; por otra parte, veo cosas en arch que deberían poder incoporarse a gentoo, porque hacen la vida mucho más sencilla, como lo sería la opción NoUpgrade a la que se añaden la lista de ficheros que uno no desea actualizar: un buen ejemplo de ello serían /etc/conf.d/hostname (¿quién quiere actualizar ese fichero realmente?) y consolefont o keymaps, así como hdparm. Me parece realmente una torpeza que portage se empeñe en avisarnos de su posible actualización cada vez que se actualiza el baselayout.

Por favor, no lo veas como una crítica, yo lo veo como una sugerencia para mejorar gentoo.

Gracias y lamento lo ocurrido; debí medir más mis palabras o haber realizado la sugerencia con un privado únicamente, al fin y al cabo, este es un foro gentoo y ya me esperaba algo así...

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Me parece realmente una torpeza que portage se empeñe en avisarnos de su posible actualización cada vez que se actualiza el baselayout.

 

¿ CONFIG_PROTECT ?

- ferdy

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Me parece realmente una torpeza que portage se empeñe en avisarnos de su posible actualización cada vez que se actualiza el baselayout. 
> 
> ¿ CONFIG_PROTECT ?
> 
> - ferdy

 

 :Smile:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  Lo mismo pensaba..

Yo habia empezado a odiar gentoo y me he dado cuenta que ese oido se debe a mi propia torpeza.

Sobre gentoo me parece buena distro para los que disfrutan de un GNU/Linux a la "gentoo", vaya que para eso hay basttantes distros como los colores. Además creo que los posibles problemas que puedan presnetarse es por una mala información (para ello esta el foro, el historial de bugs, google, la propia documentación, etc). Y muy a mi parecer lo mejor de gentoo si es portage   :Smile: 

Saludos!!

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿ CONFIG_PROTECT ?

 

Añádelo tú mismo, como fichero a CONFIG_PROTECT, aunque es completamente innecesario dado que está en /etc, también tengo añadido la configuración de los diccionarios de openoffice (/usr/lib/openoffice/share/dict/ooo), por citar un ejemplo, y cada vez que actualizo openoffice me añade a la lista de preguntas acerca de los ficheros que quiero actualizar el dictionary.lst... Justo lo contrario a lo que pretendo, colega.

En arch un NoUpgrade lo que hace es que si, por poner otro ejemplo, yo le añado /etc/conf.d/ntp-client.conf, dado que ya le tengo el único servidor stratum 0 español, cada vez que actualice ntp, ni me pregunta, sencillamente, no actualiza ese fichero; lo graba como ntp-client.conf.pacnew (la posible actualización) y se olvida y no me molesta preguntándome si quiero actualizar o no, porque evidentemente no deseo hacerlo.

Ferdy, tal y como estaba diciendo el uso de otras distribuciones considero que me ha enriquecido, que no captes esta serie de pequeños detalles se debe a que tú todavía estás únicamente "enclaustrado" en Gentoo, me temo.

Saludos.

P.D.: Yo todavía sigo tratando de desintoxicarme de Gentoo, ahora únicamente pretendo utilizarlo just for fun  :Wink: 

----------

## Ferdy

Ah... ya entiendo lo que quieres, así que CONFIG_PROTECT y CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK no te pueden ayudar. El problema no es de 'portage' en si. Si no de 'etc-update' y/o 'distpatch-conf'. Básicamente porque en PMS no se requiere que un package manager ofrezca esta posibilidad. Así que serían esas herramientas (o sus equivalentes) las que tendrían que hacerlo. Es decir, deberían permitirte marcar ficheros como nunca preguntarme por actualizaciones.

Por otro lado PERSONALMENTE creo que es una mala idea según qué casos porque si los programas que utilizan ESE fichero, esperan el 'nuevo formato' tendrás que hacer el cambio a mano.

De todos modos intuyo que 'patches are welcome'.

 *Quote:*   

> Ferdy, tal y como estaba diciendo el uso de otras distribuciones considero que me ha enriquecido, que no captes esta serie de pequeños detalles se debe a que tú todavía estás únicamente "enclaustrado" en Gentoo, me temo. 

 

Aish aish aish... y tu qué sabrás...

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> 'etc-update' y/o 'distpatch-conf'.(...) Así que serían esas herramientas (o sus equivalentes) las que tendrían que hacerlo. Es decir, deberían permitirte marcar ficheros como nunca preguntarme por actualizaciones.

 

Ya veo.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Por otro lado PERSONALMENTE creo que es una mala idea según qué casos porque si los programas que utilizan ESE fichero, esperan el 'nuevo formato' tendrás que hacer el cambio a mano.

 

Es un riesgo, pero en arch se advierte cuando eso ocurre. Por otro lado están ficheros como domainname que han pasado a la historia sin (aparementemente) ningún motivo, ¡explicaciones are welcome! (sé que se ha pasado a /etc/conf.d/net peeeero...)

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> De todos modos intuyo que 'patches are welcome'.

 

¿Quién los necesita? ext_attr inmutable y -5 con etc-update ¡a disfrutar!

De cualquier modo uso etc-update desde que tengo gentoo, y debería pasarme a dispatch-conf, porque cualquier día me espera lo mismo que me ocurrió con qpkg, a ver si algún día de estos realizo la transición... Ya sabrás de mi aversión a python, dispatch-conf está en ese lenguaje como sabrás y etc-update es un script bash... No lo puedo evitar... es superior a mí, es como mi aversión a la estética QT y mi amor al gimp y GTK, por poner un ejemplo.

No los esperes de mí, por ese motivo.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Aish aish aish... y tu qué sabrás...

 

Intuición masculina, de momento ya sé que jamás has usado arch. Lee de nuevo estas palabras: "pacman, un gestor de paquetes en C", ¿no resuenan en tu cabeza?, ¿de verdad? "gestor de paquetes binario". En fin, a mí sí que me resonaron, hace años me dije a mí mismo: el día que encuentre una distribución con un gestor de paquetes en C... de cabeza a por ella, y así lo hice. A ver si eres capaz de disfrutarla como yo.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Quién los necesita? ext_attr inmutable y -5 con etc-update ¡a disfrutar! 

 

Ingenioso, sin duda.

 *Quote:*   

> Intuición masculina, de momento ya sé que jamás has usado arch. Lee de nuevo estas palabras: "pacman, un gestor de paquetes en C", ¿no resuenan en tu cabeza?, ¿de verdad? "gestor de paquetes binario". En fin, a mí sí que me resonaron, hace años me dije a mí mismo: el día que encuentre una distribución con un gestor de paquetes en C... de cabeza a por ella, y así lo hice. A ver si eres capaz de disfrutarla como yo.

 

Pues te has columpiado cosa mala. De hecho tengo algunas instalaciones de Gentoo sin portage y con un gestor de paquetes 'binario' como tu dices.

Así que no... no resuenan para nada.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> De hecho tengo algunas instalaciones de Gentoo sin portage y con un gestor de paquetes 'binario' como tu dices.

 

Pues cuéntanos el modo de proceder y cómo logras un gestor de paquetes binario... Si a uno no le gusta python, evidentemente portage tampoco, por lo cual sería muy de agradecer que contases tus secretos... Entre los mortales también tenemos chroots, aunque estamos recíprocamente (como de costumbre) terminando completamente OT, sería de agradecer que por respeto al autor del hilo abrieses otro nuevo (y así te deberíamos el mismo respeto).

¡Salud!

----------

## pacho2

Quizás use paludis

En su página cuenta cómo hacer la transición, yo no lo he probado porque de momento estoy muy contento con portage  :Wink: , pero si quieres probar  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *http://paludis.berlios.de wrote:*   

> we remind you that using Paludis might break your system (using Portage might break your system too, but they don't like to admit that up front).

 

Es curioso que lo admitan otros antes que ellos, al fin alguien se ha dado cuenta de que la calidad de los más de once mil ebuilds es muy desigual. Muchas gracias pacho2, ha llegado el momento de darle una oportunidad al "paludismo" y de tratar de ayudar a mejorarlo (en un chroot).

Editado: A propósito, quizá prefieras gtkpaludis. Echa un vistazo a Ciaran McCreesh's Web Thingy. Ciaran es un genio, insoportable para muchos (not me), pero un genio...

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> yo no lo he probado porque de momento estoy muy contento con portage 

 

Es decir, que serías capaz de desinstalar eix (en C++) y de vivir desahogadamente con la extraordinaria potencia de emerge --search  :Twisted Evil: Last edited by LinuxBlues on Sun Nov 12, 2006 3:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Es curioso que lo admitan otros antes que ellos, al fin alguien se ha dado cuenta de que la calidad de los más de once mil ebuilds es muy desigual.

 

ein ? ¿Qué tiene que ver eso con la frase que has citado?

 *Quote:*   

> y de tratar de ayudar a mejorarlo (en un chroot)

 

Andamos esperando parches.

 *Quote:*   

> Es decir, que serías capaz de desinstalar eix (en C++) y de vivir desahogadamente con la extraordinaria potencia de emerge --search

 

La velocidad de eix no radica en el lenguaje en que está escrito. Si no en la disposición de la información a la que accede.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> La velocidad de eix no radica en el lenguaje en que está escrito. Si no en la disposición de la información a la que accede.

 

No la confundas con el tocino, ¿por qué no se proporciona esa disponibilidad a emerge?

 *Quote:*   

> Andamos esperando parches.

 

Depende de lo digerible que sea, de buenas a primeras hacer un bootstrap me hace pensar en una pérdida de tiempo que quizá ya no esté dispuesto a dedicarle a Gentoo.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿por qué no se proporciona esa disponibilidad a emerge?

 

Qué se yo... no tengo nada que ver con el desarrollo de portage.

 *Quote:*   

> Depende de lo digerible que sea, de buenas a primeras hacer un bootstrap me hace pensar en una pérdida de tiempo que quizá ya no esté dispuesto a dedicarle a Gentoo.

 

No creo que el bootstrap sea lo que te separe de enviar parches.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *http://paludis.berlios.de wrote:*   we remind you that using Paludis might break your system (using Portage might break your system too, but they don't like to admit that up front). 
> 
> Es curioso que lo admitan otros antes que ellos, al fin alguien se ha dado cuenta de que la calidad de los más de once mil ebuilds es muy desigual. 

 

La calidad será desigual, pero yo creo que están bastante vigilados, y es difícil que en estable te encuentres cosas que te destrocen el sistema por completo.

Yo creo que con esa afirmación se curan en salud, es decir, si tienes problemas con paludis, ya te lo han advertido, pero como posiblemente (yo no lo he probado, con lo que no puedo opinar al respecto) paludis no lo hace tan mal, dejan caer que están "a la par" de portage. Por supuesto hacer estas congeturas no tiene mucho sentido, pero bueno  :Smile: 

Estricto senso, con yast (SuSE), urpmi (Mandriva), y yum (Fedora) también puedes romper tu sistema, sobre todo cuando los RPMs están mal hechos. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Muchas gracias pacho2, ha llegado el momento de darle una oportunidad al "paludismo" y de tratar de ayudar a mejorarlo (en un chroot).

 

Como siempre, las colaboraciones son bienvenidas  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Editado: A propósito, quizá prefieras gtkpaludis. Echa un vistazo a Ciaran McCreesh's Web Thingy. Ciaran es un genio, insoportable para muchos (not me), pero un genio...

 

Le echaré un vistazo, aunque no lo conozco  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es decir, que serías capaz de desinstalar eix (en C++) y de vivir desahogadamente con la extraordinaria potencia de emerge --search 

 

Cambiar de gestor o de distribución a cambio de lo que cuesta hacer un:

```
emerge eix
```

:-/, no me parece que sea un problema tan grave. En parte, hasta es mejor que esté "troceado", me explico, yo uso el eix de testing, habitualmente sube de versión y realizan modificaciones interesantes en el aspecto de la salida, por ejemplo; me es mucho más cómo emerger el eix de testing que usar las versiones de testing de portage sólo por el formato de una salida (aparte de ser mucho menos arriesgado, dado que eix no es imprescindible)

 *Quote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Andamos esperando parches. 
> 
> Depende de lo digerible que sea, de buenas a primeras hacer un bootstrap me hace pensar en una pérdida de tiempo que quizá ya no esté dispuesto a dedicarle a Gentoo.

 

Hay que ver qué rápido cambias de opinión y pasas de decir:

 *Quote:*   

> ha llegado el momento de darle una oportunidad al "paludismo" y de tratar de ayudar a mejorarlo (en un chroot). 

 

a decir:

 *Quote:*   

> Depende de lo digerible que sea, de buenas a primeras hacer un bootstrap me hace pensar en una pérdida de tiempo que quizá ya no esté dispuesto a dedicarle a Gentoo.

 

:-/

Saludos

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Hay que ver qué rápido cambias de opinión y pasas de decir: blah a decir: blah

 

Esque me puse a consultar la página y lo primero que me llamó la atención fue ver de nuevo a Ciaran, todo lo demás, me pasó desapercibido de buenas a primeras (evidentemente le admiro y mucho); pero más tarde, cuando leí que la única forma de integración fiable era bootstrapping, perdí toda la ilusión depositada al principio. ¿Acaso piensas que tengo un chroot por antojo? Pues no es así y no sería fácilmente recuperable todo el tiempo que le he dedicado y las pruebas que no me canso de hacer con el mismo. Sencillamente, no puedo perder todo el trabajo y las particiones en mis discos duros tienen su razón de ser y no puedo modificarlas por capricho, para ahora crear otro chroot más. Tener dos chroots gentoo sería de locos o quizá de developers, pero no de un usuario de a pie...

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> No creo que el bootstrap sea lo que te separe de enviar parches.

 

Pues si no te lo explica lo que acabo de decirle a pacho en pocas palabras, añadiré algunas más: viendo que está Ciaran en el proyecto, cualquier cosa que se me pueda ocurrir a mí en C seguro que se le ha pasado ya por la cabeza a él, y si no a tí, ¿colaboras en el proyecto? (por curiosidad), no apareces en el metadata.xml y de no estar colaborando en el mismo me parece "sin palabras" que digas lo de patches are welcome.

Por otro lado, yo sólo soy alguien que aprende C cuando le da la real gana. Mi vida jamás dependerá de ello y por lo tanto es un hobby, mi trabajo no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la programación. Así de claro. Tirando del hilo, ¿hay algún libro que me recomiendes?

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esque me puse a consultar la página y lo primero que me llamó la atención fue ver de nuevo a Ciaran, todo lo demás, me pasó desapercibido de buenas a primeras (evidentemente le admiro y mucho)
> 
> 

 

Muy libre eres de admirarlo, pero yo de tí, intentaría hacerlo desde la distancia.

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  ¿colaboras en el proyecto? (por curiosidad), no apareces en el metadata.xml y de no estar colaborando en el mismo me parece "sin palabras" que digas lo de patches are welcome.
> 
> 

 

Comprobar que  colabora es fácil.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> no apareces en el metadata.xml 

 

Porque ese no es el sentido del metadata.xml

 *Quote:*   

> viendo que está Ciaran en el proyecto, cualquier cosa que se me pueda ocurrir a mí en C seguro que se le ha pasado ya por la cabeza a él, y si no a tí,

 

Paludis no está escrito en C. De hecho no tiene NADA de código C.

 *Quote:*   

> Tirando del hilo, ¿hay algún libro que me recomiendes?

 

En la web del proyecto hay libros que son necesarios para entender el código. Quizá AppCrypt y el libro de Knuth son los menos relacionados.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> Muy libre eres de admirarlo, pero yo de tí, intentaría hacerlo desde la distancia.

 

¿Desde donde te crees que lo hago? Símplemente vi lo que hizo, no sólo como desarrollador sino como persona en el planet y en estos foros y dije chapeau. Yo no me he ido de copas con él ni he compartido estancia con él como vosotros   :Wink:  ¿Realmente debería medir (aún) más mis palabras? Admirar a un tío, su obra, sus comentarios y su modo de ver las cosas y que os fastidie hasta el punto de haberle tenido que expulsar (señores del foro, tal cual suena: le expulsaron de Gentoo por su carácter durante una buena temporada, aunque terminase abandonando el equipo por su cuenta), pues es muy sano y no es muy distinto de la admiración que siento por Bertrand Russell o Ludwig Wittgenstein.

Por favor, YosWinK no confundas esa admiración con otro tipo de sentimientos, porque no los hay... Soy una persona muy distante además, así pues, no te preocupes por eso.

Muchas gracias a ambos por toda la información proporcionada. Le he sacado mucho partido.

Editado:  *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Paludis no está escrito en C. De hecho no tiene NADA de código C.

 

Pues ya veo porqué lo llevais claro con gtkpaludis entonces... A ver si le echo un vistazo al código, todavía no he tenido tiempo de hacerlo.

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *YosWinK wrote:*   Muy libre eres de admirarlo, pero yo de tí, intentaría hacerlo desde la distancia. 
> 
> ¿Desde donde te crees que lo hago? Símplemente vi lo que hizo, no sólo como desarrollador sino como persona en el planet y en estos foros y dije chapeau. Yo no me he ido de copas con él ni he compartido estancia con él como vosotros   ¿Realmente debería medir (aún) más mis palabras
> 
> 

 

Hasta aquí perfecto, yo sólo he avisado por si algún día pretendes colaborar con él. Igual te va bien como a ferdy, aún así ... te aviso  :Wink: 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Admirar a un tío, su obra, sus comentarios y su modo de ver las cosas y que os fastidie hasta el punto de haberle tenido que expulsar (señores del foro, tal cual suena: le expulsaron de Gentoo por su carácter durante una buena temporada, aunque terminase abandonando el equipo por su cuenta)
> 
> 

 

Mucho cuidado que vuelves a pisar terreno que no conoces y estás sentenciando sin lugar posible a la duda. Te equivocas. No conoces la historia. No abandonó el equipo por su cuenta. 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Por favor, YosWinK no confundas esa admiración con otro tipo de sentimientos, porque no los hay... Soy una persona muy distante además, así pues, no te preocupes por eso.
> 
> 

 

Me alegro, en este caso es mejor así.

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Muchas gracias a ambos por toda la información proporcionada. Le he sacado mucho partido.
> 
> 

 

Un placer  :Smile: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Pues ya veo porqué lo llevais claro con gtkpaludis entonces

 

¿Por? No he mirado ni el código ni lo he probado... pero hasta donde yo se, está cerca de ser utilizable.

Gtkmm no es especialmente apestoso.

- ferdy

----------

## Annagul

Aunque me estoy entreteniendo mucho con el hilo, es evidente que se está construyendo un "off-topicazo" como la copa de un pino piñonero  :Wink: . Creo que debemos anteponer las normas en esta discusión aunque, insisto, no quiero molestar a nadie por esto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Un saludo,

Luis

----------

## LinuxBlues

Annagul o Luis, me alegra que abogues por el sentido común, pero echa un vistazo a esto:

aunque estamos recíprocamente (como de costumbre) terminando completamente OT, sería de agradecer que por respeto al autor del hilo abrieses otro nuevo (y así te deberíamos el mismo respeto).

A veces ocurre que te pones a hablar de unas cosas y salen otras a relucir sin venir a cuento. De hecho, este mensaje y el tuyo están igual de off-topic o más, son meta-off-topics

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A veces ocurre que te pones a hablar de unas cosas y salen otras a relucir sin venir a cuento. De hecho, este mensaje y el tuyo están igual de off-topic o más, son meta-off-topics

 

Qué casualidad que en esas "veces" siempre estés tú presente, será que hay gente a la que le gusta sacar a relucir esas cosas   :Wink:  , no te culpo, no deja de ser entretenido montar bronca, aunque no es algo que se deba hacer. 

La verdad es que no hay tanto que discutir, habitualmente se ve que encuentras numerosos bugs (por ejemplo, en su día comentabas uno de genlop), en ese caso no tienes más que reportarlo a bugs.gentoo.org (no muerden  :Wink: ), incluso muchas veces el bug está solucionado en la versión de testing (en ese caso pide que lo marquen estable, yo lo he hecho con numerosos paquetes de amd64 y se han portado muy bien  :Smile: ) o hay alguna solución provisional en los foros (bien en español o bien en inglés). Los foros están para eso, no para montar bronca.

Si de verdad quires colaborar, cuando encuentres un bug, repórtalo, no te lo guardes para luego soltarlo como arma arrojadiza cuando se te acaban los argumentos.

Nadie te obliga a usar gentoo, usa lo que quieras, opciones no te faltan, pero si quieres seguir teniendo tu chroot para buscar fallos a gentoo, intenta sacarle un verdadero provecho reportando esos fallos. Tener un chroot para montar bronca es una pérdida de tiempo, sobre todo cuando hasta nos entretenemos con estos posts, que ayudan a relajarnos   :Cool: 

Lo que no sé es si esto es un off-topic, o un offtopicazo o un meta-off-topic... vaya palabros xD

Saludos y gracias por estos hilos tan entretenidos   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Qué casualidad que en esas "veces" siempre estés tú presente, será que hay gente a la que le gusta sacar a relucir esas cosas   , no te culpo, no deja de ser entretenido montar bronca, aunque no es algo que se deba hacer.

 

No me había dado cuenta de ello, tampoco estoy tan encima de los foros como tú, para mí son un mero pasatiempo o entretenimiento, nada más, no me los tomo en serio (aunque sé que eso no justifica eso de que sea "malo" y ande montando bronca  :Rolling Eyes: )

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Lo que no sé es si esto es un off-topic, o un offtopicazo o un meta-off-topic... vaya palabros xD

 

meta-off-topic, el prefijo meta, que proviene del griego significa hablar acerca del off-topic, precisamente lo que has estado haciendo y seguimos haciendo   :Crying or Very sad:  también puede tomarse en el sentido de lo que va más allá del off-topic... Será un palabro, pero tiene su razón de ser.

Aunque el meta-off-topic me está haciendo ver muchas cosas, así como la imagen que te has formado de mí: muchas gracias y espero no volver a hacerte entretenidos los hilos hablando de cosas ("dejémoslo" en) más serias... También es cierto que el foro, lleno de problemas tan, tan... (mejor me callo) es realmente aburrido, ¿qué sería de ferdy si no tuviese mis mensajes para sacarles puntilla a todos ellos? En la etapa en la que participé menos en el foro, sus mensajes decayeron bastante IMO   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿qué sería de ferdy si no tuviese mis mensajes para sacarles puntilla a todos ellos? En la etapa en la que participé menos en el foro, sus mensajes decayeron bastante IMO

 

Desde hace un tiempo los ratos que dejo para el foro se reducen a evitar que engañes (ya sea involuntaria o deliberadamente) al resto de usuarios del foro, si.

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> Desde hace un tiempo los ratos que dejo para el foro se reducen a evitar que engañes (ya sea involuntaria o deliberadamente) al resto de usuarios del foro, si.

 

¿De qué vas? a mí me parece que vas de imbécil, puede ser una impresión equivocada, lo admito, pero es la que me das... Quede claro.

----------

## Gentoosiastix

Porque me imaginaria yo.... que esto terminaria tomando "este" camino? 

Despues de lo dicho, se nota que he seguido el hilo.... por muy off-topic que sea, resulta interesante leer a gente que tiene unos conocimientos mas o menos amplios del tema (por lo menos mucho mas amplios que los mios). Por eso, les ruego que no perdamos las formas.... hasta ahora ha sido muy didactico el hilo, no lo estropeen por favor.

un saludo y buen rollito

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> ¿De qué vas? a mí me parece que vas de imbécil, puede ser una impresión equivocada, lo admito, pero es la que me das... Quede claro.

 

¿Qué me he perdido?

- ferdy

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *Ferdy wrote:*   

> ¿Qué me he perdido?

 

Con esa pregunta lo confirmas   :Very Happy: 

Editado: Gentoosiastix, lo lamento, yo tampoco deseé que esto acabase así, pero me han llamado mentiroso... el curso que esto siga depende de lo que Mr. Stolz tarde en cerrar el hilo de una puñetera vez...

----------

## ekz

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> No me había dado cuenta de ello, tampoco estoy tan encima de los foros como tú, para mí son un mero pasatiempo o entretenimiento, nada más, no me los tomo en serio (aunque sé que eso no justifica eso de que sea "malo" y ande montando bronca )

 

Y porque no montas bronca por estos  lados?? De seguro porque estan mas desolados que...

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  lo lamento, yo tampoco deseé que esto acabase así, pero me han llamado mentiroso...
> 
> 

 

Tu te lo has buscado...  llora ahora tambien... es lo unico que nos hace falta

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *ekz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y porque no montas bronca por estos  lados?? De seguro porque estan mas desolados que...
> 
> 

 

Porque es una distribución que no da problemas, al menos a mí no, y evidentemente no tengo el mismo nombre de usuario: LinuxBlues significa canción triste de Linux, y ya no siento el Blues por Linux, quizá lo sienta más por los BSDs, aunque ello no excluye que lo sienta por Gentoo y la lamentable pérdida de tiempo que me ha supuesto... Ya sé que no te explicará nada, pero...

 *ekz wrote:*   

> Tu te lo has buscado...  llora ahora tambien... es lo unico que nos hace falta

 

Otro pallaso.

Mr. Stolz, ¿dónde estás cuando se te necesita?, ¿quieres chapar el hilo de una vez o ignoro toda esta serie de estupideces?

----------

## YosWinK

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *ekz wrote:*   Tu te lo has buscado...  llora ahora tambien... es lo unico que nos hace falta 
> 
> Otro pallaso.
> ...

 

Ya que insultas, haz el favor de hacerlo gramaticalmente bien.

Pallaso hace llorar al niño Jesús  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Editado: Gentoosiastix, lo lamento, yo tampoco deseé que esto acabase así, pero me han llamado mentiroso...
> 
> 

 

No es que te hayan llamado mentiroso, simplemente hay cosas que afirmas que no son verdad.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *YosWinK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya que insultas, haz el favor de hacerlo gramaticalmente bien.
> 
> Pallaso hace llorar al niño Jesús 
> ...

 

Ese es el motivo de que según el DRAE no sea ningún insulto, tú también dices cosas que no son verdad... como ves.

Trataré de que este sea mi último mensaje, no sigais picándome, por favor.

----------

## Ferdy

 *Quote:*   

> Ese es el motivo de que según el DRAE no sea ningún insulto, tú también dices cosas que no son verdad... como ves.

 

Jajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja

 *Quote:*   

> Trataré de que este sea mi último mensaje, no sigais picándome, por favor.

 

Si será culpa nuestra que vengas a insultarnos.

- ferdy

----------

## pacho2

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

>  *Ferdy wrote:*   ¿Qué me he perdido? 
> 
> Con esa pregunta lo confirmas  
> 
> Editado: Gentoosiastix, lo lamento, yo tampoco deseé que esto acabase así, pero me han llamado mentiroso... el curso que esto siga depende de lo que Mr. Stolz tarde en cerrar el hilo de una puñetera vez...

 

Yo de él no lo haría, mejor que se te vea el pelo. Esto se llama en mi pueblo: "Tirar la piedra y esconder la mano" 

Pobre víctima xDDDDD 

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porque es una distribución que no da problemas, al menos a mí no, y evidentemente no tengo el mismo nombre de usuario: LinuxBlues significa canción triste de Linux, y ya no siento el Blues por Linux

 

xDDDD

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mr. Stolz, ¿dónde estás cuando se te necesita?, ¿quieres chapar el hilo de una vez o ignoro toda esta serie de estupideces?

 

Tu lo que eres es un cara, vienes a montar bronca, consigues lo que quieres y luego vas de santo xDDD. Ten cuidado no vayamos a morderte xDDDD

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otro pallaso.
> 
> 

 

menos griego y más ortografía

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ese es el motivo de que según el DRAE no sea ningún insulto, tú también dices cosas que no son verdad... como ves.
> 
> Trataré de que este sea mi último mensaje, no sigais picándome, por favor.

 

Esa capacidad para tergiversar (Dar una interpretación forzada o errónea a palabras o acontecimientos.) dice mucho de ti

Saludos

----------

## ekz

 *LinuxBlues wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otro pallaso.

 

Por lo visto el otro eres tu

----------

## Stolz

3 días en cama, luchando con los estafilococos mas cabrones con los que mi garganta se ha topado, y me encuentro con que un hilo que pensaba que hace días estaba solucionado se ha convertido en un circo. Los off-topic me entretienen, pero ver como algun(os) veterano(s) pierde(n) las formas es desagradable.

De momento candado. Para cualquier cosa: MP.

----------

